# About.com- New Compound Shows Promise as an IBS-D Treatment



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A company called Albany Molecular Research, Inc. (AMRI) has announced that it has a new compound that will be undergoing preclinical testing as an diarrhea-predominant IBS (IBS-D) treatment, with an eye toward the submission of an Investigational New Drug Application with the FDA. What's kind of cool about this new compound - which doesn't appear to even have a name yet - is that it appears to only partially block 5-HT3 receptors, as opposed to the controversial medication Lotronex which completely blocked those important serotonin receptors within the gut. One would hope that this not-even-named compound would provide the benefits of Lotronex without the scary side effects that resulted in its being taken off the market.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

